# Major webOS browser bug



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Currently the built in browser has an issue where if a webpage is very long (often common with sites like 4chan where a single thread can have well over 100 posts), the browser will only load about half of the page and no matter what you do, it wont load the rest.

This issue happens quicker when there are many graphics present.

The sad thing is this does not happen on my windows mobile opera browser or the stock internet explorer. it will load a extremely long page with no problem, all while having only 64MB ram

Are there any browser patches that can fix this issue?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

That sucks...


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

You have provided no info for us to work with. What version of webOS are you on? What specific link were you trying to view? I have not had this issue arise personally so I can't check your issue without a link. I would love to help if you provide a troublesome link.


----------



## sinanju (Aug 28, 2011)

HP is maintaining a list of problematic web sites here


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me while trying to look at my contacts on gmail.com. WebOS version 3.0.2


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

trying to find a decent site to post as an example (one that is not a /b/ link for obvious reasons)

to avoid posting a /b/ link I found a similar site in terms of having long pages

Step 1: head to http://fchan.us/﻿

Step 2: click on "Clean"

Step 3: open any thread with over 100 posts

You will see that the browser will only load half of the page and after you scroll past the half way point, the screen distorts

(using the latest webos build 3.0.2, (happens with the stock kernel (used the doctor tool), and with the f15c kernel)


----------



## Finec (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd call that a major bug, but sure we can call it a bug I have yet to run into browsing the web.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

the reason why I call it a major bug is because it makes it impossible to properly view an entire class of website (any site that loads a lot of content on 1 page instead of breaking the content up across multiple pages)


----------



## jiddahidda (Aug 24, 2011)

I have this glitch quite often when I zoom out to card view, then back into a browser window, everything is blurry. It's like it blurs it for card view, then forgets to refocus.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Based on what I was reading at the palm forums link, it sounds like a couple of people attributed new "issues" to the 3.0.2. upgrade... where browser behavior changed...


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

it happens in both the standard browser as well as Advanced Browser.


----------



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

My first experience with 4chan was on the webOS browse and did not notice issues with loading the threads with large amounts of posts.

My gripe is backing out of the page you are back at the top of the page.

My other gripe is not bring able to move zip files as there is no support for zips on webos.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Twitter mobile site does the same thing. It's kinda of annoying, but it isn't a serious issue


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> trying to find a decent site to post as an example (one that is not a /b/ link for obvious reasons)
> 
> to avoid posting a /b/ link I found a similar site in terms of having long pages
> 
> ...


Try Twitter.com, it won't load more than the first group. I wish FF was on this thing..


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> the reason why I call it a major bug is because it makes it impossible to properly view an entire class of website (any site that loads a lot of content on 1 page instead of breaking the content up across multiple pages)


I'm not sure if it's the same bug(seems like it though), but the full Twitter site doesn't load correctly for me. Definitely an annoying bug.

Edit: Had only read posts on the first page, a couple people mentioned Twitter on the 2nd page haha.


----------



## xtort14 (Aug 27, 2011)

The much bigger bug in my opinion is how the browser handles cookies. Login to dropbox and try to download a file. You can't. The login cookie doesn't get passed to the download. This apples for any files behind a login as far as I can tell. It also seems to lose cookies randomly on flash sites. Hbogo will play a movie for a while hen suddenly stop and log out.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

xtort14 said:


> The much bigger bug in my opinion is how the browser handles cookies. Login to dropbox and try to download a file. You can't. The login cookie doesn't get passed to the download. This apples for any files behind a login as far as I can tell. It also seems to lose cookies randomly on flash sites. Hbogo will play a movie for a while hen suddenly stop and log out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


This bug, I can confirm as well. Also I tried the 4chan links and can confirm as earlier poster said. I rarely use 4chan but dropbox I use a lot. I have maxblocker installed and will remove in the morning to see if it is the culprit. Thanks for the replies and I will try to duplicate them as I have time to do so.

I am on 3.0.2 and 100 plus posts seem to present a problem. I will try other forums tomorrow, but I expect the same results. I hope that is not the case, however.

As of right now, I have the same issue with box.net. Weird.


----------

